# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Dallas DVDS on sale

## Bryan

http://www.hmv.co.uk/hmvweb/simpleSe...75907256728295

I know it's recently started on UK Gold again, so for any old fans or new fans just thought I'd let you know that Series 1-6 are on offer on HMV's website. They seem to be full price in the shops but are really cheap on the net, so catch the bargain while you can!

----------


## Bryan

All seasons of Dallas are selling for Â£9.99 per boxset at the moment at HMV. That works out about 30p an episode. For old fans, and new fans, it's a massize bargain, as I have paid up to Â£30 for some of these boxsets when they first came out!

----------


## layla

I though that they were making a new series of Dallas. Anybody now any information on this.

Used to really enjoy watching JR. With his ways of winding people up. Poor Sue Ellen used to alway end up on the drink through him.

----------


## Perdita

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ghlight=dallas
Discussed here  :Smile:

----------

layla (18-03-2011)

----------

